# Slide Fire Solutions SSAR-15 Rifle Stock



## Ranger_Smoothie (May 20, 2011)

Don't want to spend a lot of money on a stamp or recievers? Totally legal stock for ARs...check this out:






More here:

http://www.slidefiresolutions.com/Products.html


----------

